# 1 hour hot wheels?



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone ever get 1 hour hot wheels and actually had a delivery? Just curious.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

yes, often times my region will post a 1-hour block *just *to send you a request


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

it doesn't seem like that is the reason they put out 1-hr blocks in my region. I have only been on a handful of 1 hours (7 or 8) but i have never had to deliver in one of those blocks. I would assume 1 hours to be manually dropped, maybe its in the algorithm here. I don't know. I rarely go to the hub, mostly HW, so i don't know how anything works in my region. Like i read on other threads that people see next day blocks. They dont do that here. You have to fish during shifts to get a connecting shift, so i (perhaps wrongly) assume bots are useless to get a full time schedule here.

Ohio customers are slowly warming up to the concept of online ordering. I feel like the midwest is usually behind the times on embracing new technologies, but that could just be me.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

studio687 said:


> You have to fish during shifts to get a connecting shift, so i (perhaps wrongly) assume bots are useless to get a full time schedule here.


the bot-heads will run their bots over night and pick up whatever they find

and during the day to get on the 1st shift

and on a 2nd (or 3rd or 4th) phone while on a shift to pick up more

xcept 4 bribing the supervisors (haha)...... there isnt a better way to get a full time schedule



studio687 said:


> Anyone ever get 1 hour hot wheels and actually had a delivery? Just curious.


thats crazy so u get a 1 hr and just sit there??? well that makes it easier 2 get shifts 4 the rest of the day.....and get $18 to sit there

there are a few other posters here who were from columbus......it seems all over the map.....very inconsistent, i hope Prime Now looks into what goes on there.....all of this stuff filters down to customer service at the end of the day, customers can tell when a delivery service (or store, or whatever) is going down hill

1 hr HW makes sense in a super competitive market....the all mighty AMAZON plays to win every day there cna be no doubt about that


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

flexian said:


> the bot-heads will run their bots over night and pick up whatever they find
> 
> and during the day to get on the 1st shift
> 
> ...


consider it my naivety, but how can you use bots to pick up shifts while on a shift (as in using extra phones)? I can't be logged in to my account on separate phones at the same time. Is that a rooting thing?

Majority of drops here are for 5 minutes-3 hours out, save a drop of prime now blocks between 6 and 7 am. Our WH only operates from 8am -10pm, there are a small handful of restaurants that open at 9 am, and i think it goes until midnight for HW.



> thats crazy so u get a 1 hr and just sit there??? well that makes it easier 2 get shifts 4 the rest of the day.....and get $18 to sit there
> 
> there are a few other posters here who were from columbus......it seems all over the map.....very inconsistent, i hope Prime Now looks into what goes on there.....all of this stuff filters down to customer service at the end of the day, customers can tell when a delivery service (or store, or whatever) is going down hill
> 
> 1 hr HW makes sense in a super competitive market....the all mighty AMAZON plays to win every day there cna be no doubt about that


There are a lot of HW shifts here i get 0 orders in. I mostly go for 3 hour blocks, but in the last few weeks there have been more 1 and 2 hour blocks dropping for HW. I also noticed my deliveries within a block have started to increase overall, so i guess they are just tightening the amount of drivers out there by minimizing blocks. I actually received an order that surpassed my block's end time for the first time last week. (Block ended at 8 pm, order dropped at 735 pm)

Another driver told me at christmas hiring, there were 550 drivers in the system according to hub. Thats insane oversaturation of this region.

But yes, i usually fish while sitting there waiting for an order to pop up. That or read. Plenty of time for that. Its like getting paid to sit on my butt and take a break from my kids. I'll sign up for that.

I am due to have a baby next week. I have been on medical leave from my job since july, and disability ran out, so i started doing this in early november(doc wouldnt let me return to work, so i had to find another point of income). I dont think i will continue on after i am allowed to return to my main job, too much time spent fishing, other job pays slightly more, etc. BUT i am kind of curious to see how the market changes as time goes on. And there is something somewhat rewarding about beating out hundreds of other fast fingers for a block.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

studio687 said:


> consider it my naivety, but how can you use bots to pick up shifts while on a shift (as in using extra phones)? I can't be logged in to my account on separate phones at the same time. Is that a rooting thing?


not too clear on details myself.....im not a bot-head.....i just know it makes it tougher for all.

its one of those things i wish i never heard of....i now think differently of the Amazon gig



> I dont think i will continue on after i am allowed to return to my main job, too much time spent fishing, other job pays slightly more, etc. BUT i am kind of curious to see how the market changes as time goes on. And there is something somewhat rewarding about beating out hundreds of other fast fingers for a block.


yeah including fishing the hourly rate is terrible

they say dont make a gig a job

but even as a gig it doesnt really work as a gig -

too many ppl doing it full-time, not enough hours left over.

cheap thrillz keep me doing it too....its like a slot machine.

but except for that....it is a huge waste of time

regular jobs are the best


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

flexian said:


> not too clear on details myself.....im not a bot-head.....i just know it makes it tougher for all.
> 
> its one of those things i wish i never heard of....i now think differently of Amazon


if you know how they're getting blocks why don't you do the same?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

how might doing so make it less tough for all?


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

flexian said:


> how might doing so make it less tough for all?


Who cares?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

besides me? i have no idea. why do you ask?


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

flexian said:


> besides me? i have no idea. why do you ask?


I'm asking why you aren't using the advantages that you say the other people in your market are using. Just curious.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

because doing so wouldn't solve the problem,

the problem i mentioned,

of bots "making it tougher for all"....

imagine a river

now, imagine a depleted river......

not good!


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

flexian said:


> because doing so wouldn't solve the problem,
> 
> the problem i mentioned,
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're too metaphorical for your own good.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

well there's more to life than just "gettin' away with stuff".....

and ruining everything for everyone has never been my thing....

so if that's what u mean then yeah, ur right


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Once your market becomes truly saturated with bots it won't matter if you are using them anymore. I run a bot on 2 phones all day long and most days I don't even pick up one block anymore.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

maybe someone has invented a better bot....

bots against bots....


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Wasn't there a show about bots vs bots  2 bots enter the cage and the better one emerges with the block.


----------

